# wood



## aramco (23 Jun 2017)

hi does anyone know where i can obtain some aspen please to use as a white wood in intarsia


----------



## marcros (23 Jun 2017)

you may struggle- I suspect that it is suggested because it is common in the usa. 

would any other light timber do? maple, sycamore, London Plane, pear, apple

that said... http://www.saunashop.co.uk/product-rang ... 3/?rssfeed


----------



## Claymore (23 Jun 2017)

........


----------



## keithm (23 Jun 2017)

Holly is another alternative for a white wood.


----------



## NazNomad (23 Jun 2017)

If it needs to be very white (and stay very white), I'll pre-empt Brian's visit and say why not use Corian?


----------



## aramco (24 Jun 2017)

never heard of corian before will give this a look at and will take note of the other woods mentioned thank s for taking the time to answer my questions everyone

john


pain is the best attention getter


----------



## Claymore (24 Jun 2017)

.....


----------



## bodgerbaz (25 Jun 2017)

Lime is very light should be easy enough to find. I think its known as boxwood in the States.


----------



## aramco (26 Jun 2017)

thanks again for all your reply's I did find some aspen from the website that marcros gave me but in my heart I now know I would not be satisfied with the end result, as looking at other peoples work - more so my own - I have substituted tulip for white and was not happy - using aspen etc it seems to lack something - me who has had 3 months only doing intarsia - so i am going to give corian a go first.

I am going ask my wife to take some photos with her tablet and post them of my last three projects and constructive comments would be greatly received because with out them I will never improve, and improve I will.

last week I tried my first flying dutchman blade a spiral one and the difference in the cuts I made ,far superior to the blades I have tried before or maybe I am getting better who knows maybe a bit of both. 

Has anyone tried the titanium and gold blades at all ??? from the Judy Gale Roberts site 

john


pain is the best attention getter


----------



## Claymore (27 Jun 2017)

.......


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Jun 2017)

bodgerbaz":16js30qg said:


> Lime is very light should be easy enough to find. I think its known as boxwood in the States.



It's basswood.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Jun 2017)

I've posted this before, but I'm a little surprised that makers of intarsia don't get together with some of the turners here and take offcuts. I'm sure they would pass them on for the carriage, as often they put some really interesting bits in the stove. The offcuts from say a square 12" x 12" x 4" or larger are quite a size if you only need small pieces, and turners aren't usually interested in boring grain.
I didn't get a single comment afaik when I suggested it.


----------



## Claymore (27 Jun 2017)

......


----------



## aramco (1 Jul 2017)

just ordered some corian to give it a try 

john

pain is the best attention getter


----------



## aramco (13 Jul 2017)

corian arrived today I am suitably impressed will now have to sort something out to do with it

take care
John


pain is the best attention getter


----------



## aramco (1 Aug 2017)

hi again I have finally almost cleared the decks to start on a project with the corian I bought now the question which is the best blade to use??, I do have some ultra reverse and some spiral or would it be best to purchase some other type of blade. I have seen some titanium ones advertised and wondered if they may be ok to use any feed back would be appreciated 

thanks 
John

pain is the best attention getter


----------



## Lons (1 Aug 2017)

Be aware of the dust problem when cutting and sanding Corian John, usual precautions required.

As an aside, when carving a few years ago I needed something to represent ice and bleached a piece of sycamore just using hairdressers peroxide. Worked a treat.

Bob


----------



## Claymore (1 Aug 2017)

.......


----------



## Claymore (1 Aug 2017)

.....


----------



## Lons (1 Aug 2017)

Claymore":lk2qtb0a said:


> That sounds interesting Bob  I have plenty of sycamore so do you just give it a few coats of Peroxide? might even give myself a Billy Idol hair cut while I am at it :lol: (Ruth just said "More like Bone Idle"  )
> 
> Will have to give it a go.
> Cheers and thanks for the tip
> ...


From memory mine had 3 coats but you have to wash it off which raises the grain. I didn't find that a problem as the sycamore I had was hard and I got a glass like finish just with wax. I've only done it once though so might depend on the quality of the wood you have
Best way is use a scrap bit to get the lightness you need and there will be a point where it doesn't get any lighter.

Bob


----------



## aramco (2 Aug 2017)

Thanks for the tips I have taken them on board and will give them a go tip about sycamore and peroxide sounds interesting as a second string incase I do not get the hang of corian

thanks again
John 

pain is the best attention getter


----------



## Lons (2 Aug 2017)

aramco":zn7vj0kf said:


> Thanks for the tips I have taken them on board and will give them a go tip about sycamore and peroxide sounds interesting as a second string incase I do not get the hang of corian
> 
> thanks again
> John
> ...


You shouldn't have any problems with the corian John. Another tip is you can contact the distributors in the UK and order a number of samples, can do so on line as well, or could. Look for local kitchen fitting companies as well as they skip loads of the stuff, mainly sink and hob cutouts.

Bob


----------



## aramco (3 Aug 2017)

thanks for that bob I have tried to get samples on the internet but now they all want to know when you want a new kitchen etc so I cancel the request as I do not want to be bothered by phone calls etc.Living n the Scottish borders there is not a kitchen fitter etc within 25 miles at least so may have to get the phone book out and see if I can find one in Carlisle. I have dealt with a man off ebay called the korian man he was very good he also has a website by the same name his prices where also reasonable.



john



pain is the best attention getter


----------



## Lons (3 Aug 2017)

We've just bought a touring caravan and have't tried it out yet. Hoping to do so in the next couple of weeks maybe Moffat site or somewhere in the borders, I'm near Morpet, Northumberland.
If likely to be anywhere near you I'll give you a shout as might have some bits of use.
Bob


----------



## aramco (4 Aug 2017)

hi lons newcastleton in the borders has a nice caravan site right in the middle of the village some nice walks and bike rides around if you like that kind of thing 3 pubs /restaurants and two cafes and a butchers to die for but we do not have a petrol station so fill up before you get here as the nearest one is 11 miles away 

john


pain is the best attention getter


----------



## aramco (5 Aug 2017)

been in contact with a person called bird2740 on ebay and he has lots of corian and hanex pieces for sale

John

pain is the best attention getter


----------



## aramco (8 Aug 2017)

my wife insists that normal household bleach will lighten wood the same as peroxide 

John


pain is the best attention getter


----------



## aramco (16 Aug 2017)

received my titanium blades today from Judy Gale Roberts hopefully will get to try them tonight on corian must say they do not look any different from normal blades at first glance

john

pain is the best attention getter


----------



## aramco (20 Aug 2017)

used the titanium blades n corian and was very impressed with the cut and finish 

John



pain is the best attention getter


----------



## aramco (10 Oct 2017)

I have almost finish a project in corian and would some kind person tell me again how to finish it off please my memory seems to be going to the dogs these days

thanks
John



pain is the best attention getter


----------

